# Have you ever felt trapped in a job you hate?



## betrayedninja (Oct 22, 2013)

I took my current job after a spell of unemployment due to my previous firm closing. They say its easier to get another job when you already have one which in itself is a load of crap as I have discovered but I took this job anyway.

That was 2 damn years ago, and I am still stuck. People say jobs aren't forever but it certainly feels like this will be. For 2 years I have been looking, searching and applying daily for other jobs but never get anywhere. You get maybe 1 interview per 10 applications, and even finding a job to apply for is a struggle, living in a small town there isn't much happening.

It wouldn't be so bad if I liked the job but I have never hated it so much, stuck on a production line, long hours and minimum wage pay, I've have stomach issues and random pains which my doctor puts down to stress from this job.

I've rent to pay, kids to feed so can't just walk out but it feels like I am gonna be stuck in hell forever.


----------



## ksinev (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes, I am stuck in my job too. I've been in it for five years and I've applied to hundreds and hundreds of other places but to no avail. My job isn't physically demanding as yours is but it is stressful and I have constant migraines since starting this job. Problem is, I am not really qualified for anything else. Human Resource personnel will immediately discard my application if it doesn't have the specific wording that they are looking for. I even went to career counseling and it doesn't help unless you know of what jobs are out there and what employers are looking for. I wish I could offer you advice but I don't know your whole situation, but I can certainly empathize.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah I'm stuck too... My job is easy, brain-dead work but since I hate it so much, it drains me to go to work every day. But the only reason I'm sticking with it is because it's flexible with my school schedule and the pay is not bad for the workload and plus, it has great health benefits. I'd try to get a different one but I'm afraid that other employers wouldn't be so lenient to me like the employers I have now.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

In my 34 years of job life, I've concluded that I'd rather work to live rather than live to work. 

Focus on what your income affords you to do and less about the work itself. 

Trust me on this...work, over the long haul, sucks. It is a means to an end, not the end itself.


----------



## xxx13 (Apr 4, 2013)

I hate working and I hate people so basically any job that I have will make me feel that I'm stuck in it. Like the poster above said just focus on the money and what you will do on the weekend that's how I get through this life by thinking about holiday and my time outside work.


----------



## Sunganani (May 9, 2014)

Your attitude makes all the difference. Even if it is a job you hate, can you pick up some aspects of it that you like and focus on those? Have you considered the option on having a business to replace your job?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

I hate my job and feel stuck too. But, because I have this job, I have money in the bank which I can spend when I want to go shopping. 

But, I feel guilty spending the money I earn because I really don't put much effort at work and always think that soon the company is going to throw me out ); I don't know the reality. Guess anything could happen -_-


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Sunganani said:


> Your attitude makes all the difference. Even if it is a job you hate, can you pick up some aspects of it that you like and focus on those? Have you considered the option on having a business to replace your job?


I want to do just that. Start my own Cake business!! But I am lost as to how to start. How do people become entrepreneurs??? What does it take to start something with passion and not get stressed or regret later?
The thing I fear the most is people ridiculing me for failing in something that I have taken up myself :/


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I hate my job with an absolute passion. The first year was OK as it was a new environment and I was learning a lot of new stuff. In the second year boredom set in, which led to depression, and after three years now I've somehow become an angry, depressed, suicidal, anxious, paranoid mess. I'm so depressed there I can't even bring myself to talk to my co-workers any more - I just get to work in the morning, sit down at my desk and put my earphones in, then sit there depressed and wishing I was dead until I can finally get the hell out of there at 5pm - all without barely saying a word to anyone. Tonight at 5pm I just got up and walked out without a word of goodbye to anyone - they must think I'm an absolute douche.

I have enough savings to tide me over for two or three years if I quit, so financially I'm not trapped, but for some reason I still can't get up the courage to quit. I spent a lot of time at my desk today rehearsing some sort of conversation in my head that I want to have with my boss to set the wheels in motion for my departure, but it's hard. I'm really hoping I can do it soon, because its getting harder and harder to stay there and my mental health is deteriorating badly as a result.


----------



## Sunganani (May 9, 2014)

TheLastDreamer said:


> I want to do just that. Start my own Cake business!! But I am lost as to how to start. How do people become entrepreneurs??? What does it take to start something with passion and not get stressed or regret later?
> The thing I fear the most is people ridiculing me for failing in something that I have taken up myself :/


Someone always wants cake: birthday cake, wedding cake and on and on. Here is what I would suggest:
1. Find out what types of cakes are in high demand
2. Make sure you are able to back those types of cakes. Take a course on how to bake those cakes if you have to.
3. Research into how you can start business, home based. Find out from the authorities the type of documentation and other compliance issues that you would have to meet.
4. Start by baking a cake for free for someone in the family and market yourself.

Hope that helps.
Go for it.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I hate my job because of the negativity that goes on and not being trained properly in everything, so sometimes I screw **** up without meaning to. The management sucks and often tries to exploit (especially the part time employees, which is me and a few other people). But I get paid pretty well, so I don't see myself quitting or anything. I really need the money.


----------



## OnwardsToOblivion (Apr 26, 2014)

+1 to pretty much everything in this thread!

What I hate is: 
working 45 - 55hr weeks and not getting any extra, 
putting more effort in than co-workers and getting paid the least, 
being trapped in work with no time to get qualification in my career, 
a fear inducing work environment where clients and bosses will blame me often, 
feeling inadequate in my position due to my own self doubt, lack of skills, being worn out all the time and living in a constant panic with what is going to go wrong next,
scared of answering the phone as 9/10 it is a problem which is left for me to deal with,
feeling like the burden of the company is on my shoulders with no one to have a civil discussion about said problems above,
smoke way more than i used to as release/addiction

I could go on, but i'm sad enough as it is. Life can't be this terrible, everyday it just gets worse!

Definitely need to stick to the motto work to live, not live to work!


----------



## betrayedninja (Oct 22, 2013)

I've spent the evening building up the courage to drop a 5kg dumbbell on my foot, why u might ask? Simple to try and break something and get time off. I did manage a 2.5 but that wasn't enough. So now I've a sore toe. Another thing in life I can't get right.

This may sound mad. But as the title states I am trapped.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm in the same situation, feel trapped where I work, many problems, no people to meet, girl I like is there with her boyfriend who also works there, not much pay, people treat me poorly, feel like I want to die at work and am dreading going there tomorrow.


----------



## Nimue (May 6, 2014)

betrayedninja,

I'm sorry you are trapped. I was wondering if you had thought about signing up with a temp service? I was totally against them for a while, but then I was fired in Feb. I needed a place to start. One good thing about them is that temp agencies usually do much of the work for you. I'm working with 5 different agencies, all of which do not charge me one penny. They offer free training in software, and resume review.


----------

